# Porcupine Mountains Hosts Birds of Prey Weekend



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE, 19 MAY 2005
Contacts: 
Robert Sprague 906-885-5275 
Richard Morscheck, 517-373-9265

Porcupine Mountains Hosts Birds of Prey Weekend

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources today announced several programs planned for the Memorial Day weekend at Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park in Michigan's western Upper Peninsula. All programs are free; however, a state park motor vehicle permit is required for entry to the park.

Joe Rogers, Wildlife Recovery Association, will present a close-up look at Michigan's birds of prey Saturday, May 28, at 4:30 p.m. EDT inside the park's Wilderness Visitor Center. This one-hour program will feature live hawk and owl species native to Michigan. On Sunday, May 29, Rogers and his live birds will be at the Lake of the Clouds Scenic Area from 1 to 4 p.m.

On Saturday at 7 p.m. EDT, join the park interpreter for a hike to the top of Cloud Peak. This two-hour hike climbs over 300 feet and is rated as moderately difficult, but the view at the top is quite spectacular. Participants should wear sturdy footgear and bring binoculars if they have them. Stop by the visitor center for a map and directions to the hike's meeting point.

Learn about the life history of Michigan's remarkable black bear on a one-hour hike scheduled for Sunday at 5 p.m. EDT. This hike covers rugged terrain. Wear long pants and sturdy shoes. Meet on M-107, one-half mile west of the Government Peak Trailhead.

A guided hike to the old Nonesuch town site is planned for Monday, May 30, at 11 a.m. EDT. Visit the old town site and hear the story of this long-abandoned, wilderness copper mining community. Allow one hour and 15 minutes for this hike. Stop by the visitor center for a map and directions to the hike's meeting point.

It always is recommended to call the park in advance to confirm dates and times of an event. For all events, an adult must accompany children. For additional information, call (906) 885-5275. Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park is located near Silver City, Michigan, 13 miles west of Ontonagon.

Plenty of camping spots at Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park remain open for the Memorial Day weekend. Call 800-44-PARKS to make a reservation, or visit the DNR Web site at www.michigan.gov/dnr. The popularity of the online reservation system, which now allows campers to see an interactive, color-coded map that shows what campsites are available, continues to grow, accounting for more than 50 percent of all reservations.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.


----------

